# Bluetooth Volume Control



## himey (Nov 29, 2016)

Can the TiVo Stream 4K control the volume of connected speakers directly?
edit...bluetooth speaker.


----------



## JeanGirard (Oct 13, 2021)

Connected speakers? It can control TV volume and soundbar volumes.


----------



## himey (Nov 29, 2016)

JeanGirard said:


> Connected speakers? It can control TV volume and soundbar volumes.


No. Can it directly control the volume of a of a bluetooth speaker?

Fire TV devices added this feature but skipped over the Firestick 4K so I am going with another device. I know Apple TV does it but the less expensive 1st generation 4K device doesn't have mute. 2nd gen box is like $150 which I don't want to spend.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

himey said:


> No. Can it directly control the volume of a of a bluetooth speaker?
> 
> Fire TV devices added this feature but skipped over the Firestick 4K so I am going with another device. I know Apple TV does it but the less expensive 1st generation 4K device doesn't have mute. 2nd gen box is like $150 which I don't want to spend.


No.


----------



## himey (Nov 29, 2016)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> No.


Thanks. Hopefully the Onn streamer will.


----------



## himey (Nov 29, 2016)

The Onn has a system volume. Working well with Channels DVR and Harmony hub.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

himey said:


> The Onn has a system volume. Working well with Channels DVR and Harmony hub.


No, it cannot. Go get a soundbar.


----------



## himey (Nov 29, 2016)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> No, it cannot. Go get a soundbar.


That's funny. My JBL Bluetooth speaker works great with the $20 Onn. Doubt I will ever use my Firestick 4K again because the Onn streams my 4K blu-ray rips smoother, and it has a system volume. The TiVo streamer should add a system volume. I use Bluetooth only when I don't want to turn on my amps, mainly in the summertime. Glad you like soundbars but I doubt I will ever buy one.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

The new FireTV 4K Max can do it. I was so pleasantly surprised that I could control the volume on my Bluetooth speaker with the volume control on the remote. There some other new features too, and man is it fast. The TiVo 4K Stream will remain sitting on my shelf forever now most likely.


----------



## himey (Nov 29, 2016)

ke3ju said:


> The new FireTV 4K Max can do it. I was so pleasantly surprised that I could control the volume on my Bluetooth speaker with the volume control on the remote. There some other new features too, and man is it fast. The TiVo 4K Stream will remain sitting on my shelf forever now most likely.


The old Firestick 4K is doing multichannel lossless pcm better than the new Onn, but for video, the Onn is smoother. No system mute or volume hinders the day to day usage of the Firestick however. The speed of the Onn isn't lacking, only the pcm surround sound.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

himey said:


> The old Firestick 4K is doing multichannel lossless pcm better than the new Onn, but for video, the Onn is smoother. No system mute or volume hinders the day to day usage of the Firestick however. The speed of the Onn isn't lacking, only the pcm surround sound.


Not sure what Onn is, but I haven't noticed any sound quality differences between the 4K Stick and the 4K Max Stick.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## himey (Nov 29, 2016)

ke3ju said:


> Not sure what Onn is, but I haven't noticed any sound quality differences between the 4K Stick and the 4K Max Stick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


They run the same software so that is not surprising.
Is the picture smoother with the newer model?
The Onn is a Walmart branded streamer that runs Android TV and is now $20 for the UHD model.
The Onn can't do any multichannel PCM which the Firestick 4K can, although it is limited. The Onn has a smoother picture, especially noticeable with 4K blu-ray rips.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

himey said:


> They run the same software so that is not surprising.
> Is the picture smoother with the newer model?
> The Onn is a Walmart branded streamer that runs Android TV and is now $20 for the UHD model.
> The Onn can't do any multichannel PCM which the Firestick 4K can, although it is limited. The Onn has a smoother picture, especially noticeable with 4K blu-ray rips.


The picture is very smooth, especially when allowing the refresh rate to change (a settings on the FireStick) based on what's being viewed.


----------



## h0va4life (1 mo ago)

himey said:


> Can the TiVo Stream 4K control the volume of connected speakers directly?
> edit...bluetooth speaker.


Yes it can, but I am having troubles with the volume going to max if I press the volume up or unmute button.


----------



## himey (Nov 29, 2016)

I am still using the $20 Onn UHD streamer with good results...


----------



## h0va4life (1 mo ago)

himey said:


> I am still using the $20 Onn UHD streamer with good results...


Nice!

I got my tivo for $16 on walmart clearance a year or so ago - Its been laying around my house as I have a shield pro on my main tv. I am just starting to use the TiVO as a "chromecast audio" replacement; its connected via bluetooth to my dumb speaker and I remote into the device via scrcpy to play music or I just cast stuff to it. This device is so promising - it supports dolby atmos and vision, I'd definitely try to work out the kinks if I already didn't have the shield.


----------

